# Is it over?



## silvrglitrboots (Apr 30, 2013)

I have been hunting my regular spots for over a week now in Champaign County. Yesterday a storm blew up and as I was making a mad dash to the car thru the woods I found a single yellow. I waited it out and headed back into the woods but found nothing. Is it over or is anyone finding anything in Champaign of Vermillion Counties?


----------



## rackalot (Apr 30, 2013)

I went out in Northern Champaign County today and didn't find anything. I looked in 3 different spots, maybe 3 hours total. Last week I went out in Champaign and Vermilion counties and got skunked as well. I've never had much luck in Central Illinois. My family is from Robinson, Crawford County, and we used to find hundreds on a regular basis. However, over the years as our family/friends have passed away and their properties sold, we no longer have permission. It's become difficult to find places that aren't private and haven't been picked over.
This is the 2nd year in a row I've been shut out. I ended up buying some yellows and greys last year but lack the money to do so this year. I have decided that unless I can find someone to share their land next year, I won't be hitting any woods in these parts. Good luck everyone, hope you fair better than I have


----------



## silvrglitrboots (Apr 30, 2013)

Looks like we both got shut out this year. I have had great luck in the past in the places I hunted this year. Don't understand the problem as we had plenty of rain and the ground warmed up nicely. I've been hunting mushrooms in this area for 50 years. I'm too young to retire! Better luck next year.


----------

